# ICC Certifications and State Licenses



## Uncle Bob (Mar 26, 2010)

In Oklahoma; the State has state licensed building, plumbing, mechanical, and electrical Inspectors (state tested).  They also accept ICC Certifications for State license requirements.

What I'm experiencing is; State licensed inspectors (with no ICC certifications) don't seem to be interested in obtaining certifications; and in many cases, are not very familiar with the adopted codes.  They attend the state's 6 hour required CEU class each year; and seem to have little interest in keeping up with the codes.

Oklahoma has approximately 16 State Board Field Inspectors/Investigators, with territories.  I looked for ICC certs on the ICC website and none of them showed up with any certifications.

If your State has State licensed Inspector's; are any of you having the same experience?

How about the possibillity that State Licensing will reduce the number of ICC Certified Inspectors (not needed unless you intend to move out of state some day).  Here, State licensing is easier, costs less, and less CEUs to keep your license.

Uncle Bob


----------



## vegas paul (Mar 27, 2010)

Re: ICC Certifications and State Licenses

Bob - one possibility (may or may not apply in this situation) is that a few of these inspectors may have been certified for a very long time through one of the legacy code organizations.  If they never joined ICC or transfered their certs, ICC would not list them.  Could be an inspecter had one or two certs from 15 years ago, and never go any more since then?  Or maybe they just don't have anything besides the state cert.

Either way, it's a shame when inspectors don't stay current with the adopted codes.  Six hours/year isn't going to do much to update one's knowledge base.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 27, 2010)

Re: ICC Certifications and State Licenses

UB,

Michigan does not require ICC either on the Building, Mechanical Plumbing or Electrical but they do require under their "registration" designation as an inspector more than six hours annually.  Michigan requires (47 to 50) over a three year cycle and the requirements for state registration are here:

http://www.state.mi.us/orr/emi/admincod ... I&RngHigh=

BTW.... for fire they require 90 hours over three years and the "state certification" is the NFPA FI-I, II and PR courses and successful practical and exam phase compleations.


----------



## Lou Marks (Mar 27, 2010)

Re: ICC Certifications and State Licenses

I was Certified as a CABO PCA in, 1984. Only certification available at  that time. Was doing plans examanine at the time. Live and work in Virginia then and now. Never need anyother till I retired and am doing privated inspections and reviews. Have taken and passed ICC Residential Bldg, elect, plbg & mech and ICC Commerical mech, plbg & bldg. Working on electrical now, do not register them with ICC or Virginia until I need to but collect numerous online CEU's, trusses, shingles, asbestos, lead you name it I take it.

Problem I have is that I work in a digital world using the computer to look up code data and manufacture's data. So I have difficult at test time looking data up. Plus I keep drawings on my computer with notes with me at all times. The method of testing needs to change as well as what you can use.

Architects and engineers license go across state lines and are uniform, codes need to follow.


----------



## jpranch (Mar 27, 2010)

Re: ICC Certifications and State Licenses

"The method of testing needs to change as well as what you can use.

Architects and engineers license go across state lines and are uniform, codes need to follow. "

Amen.

The method of testing from the icc / ick  (international cask Kow) needs to change!

icc certs do cross state lines for now but these "test writers" need to have their kohines twisted in a vice!!!  :evil:


----------



## JBI (Mar 27, 2010)

Re: ICC Certifications and State Licenses

New York State has had its' own certification process for quite some time. 124 hours of 'basic' over 6 or 7 seven courses (I think... took my initial training prior to ICC and it's been a while...). Annual in-service minimum of 30 hours to maintain cert as Code Enforcement Official. I try to get as many hours in as I can (50 or 60 if possible), helps me do my job better. Our local chapter offers hours almost every month of the year at our meetings and sponsors or co-sponsors other venues as well. We offered a total of over 100 hours all tolled for last year. Our meeting this month (just this past Wednesday) covered the Fire Code (part two, part one was last November). Focused on Periodic Fire Safety Inspections. The instructor is an FPE from Dept. of State, very knowledgeable guy.

ICC certs aren't required, but a couple of years ago NYS began accepting ICC courses for in-service credit. I don't believe ICC reciprocates. Personally I have not obtained any ICC certs as they are simply too damned expensive to obtain.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Mar 28, 2010)

Re: ICC Certifications and State Licenses

Virginia now requires ICC certs and state run classes for state certification in each area. Each class covers commercial and residential so you only need one class to go with two tests. Older certs (CABO etc.) are grandfathered in unless you change jobs or job descriptions.


----------



## peach (Mar 28, 2010)

Re: ICC Certifications and State Licenses

ICC accepts pretty much any CEU for recertification, as long as it's remotely associated with Code compliance and safety.

In Michigan, the CEU's need to be provided by an "approved provider" and "approved class outline"... not all ICC classes qualify.. unless they've gone thru the Act 54 requirements.

ICC certifications are great, really... I'll add a few more to my stable.. I just need time to study.. (won't take them until I believe I'll pass them).  Each additional certification goes toward future ICC re-certification.  Since I think they are still at 4.5 max CEU requirement for recertification, taking tests is a good way to stay on top of it.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 28, 2010)

Re: ICC Certifications and State Licenses

I agree peach, once you hit three, and re-up them at the same time, it only makes sense to continue to study and challenge yourself. But, I have been lucky that my boss encouraged it, and the city paid for it, until the budget crisis of the last couple years.


----------

